# How Many Egg Yokes per day Are Too Much?



## Big Smoothy (May 18, 2005)

I've recenty started eating 6 hard-boiled egg yokes per day with the egg whites (whole egs).


6 Yokes per day: 

Too much fat?  Too much cholesterol?


Thanks.


----------



## Kracin (May 18, 2005)

i only eat 1 yolk a day, thats with the 10 or so i eat for breakfast lol


----------



## derekisdman (May 18, 2005)

i wouldn't suggest eating more than 2-3


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 18, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I've recenty started eating 6 hard-boiled egg yokes per day with the egg whites (whole egs).
> 
> 
> 6 Yokes per day:
> ...


Personally, I would try to limit it to 1-2 yolks/day.

Although dietry cholesterol has no real link with blood cholesterol (at least in healthy individuals - in those with high cholesterol it is a good idea to limit the dietary cholesterol to degree) you are better off getting your fats from other things (such as your mono-unsaturated and poly-unsaturated sources like nuts, seeds, olive oil, fish oils etc).


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2005)

Egg yolks are very good for you in small amounts. I eat 1 egg yolk for every 4 egg whites, so usually 2 per meal ( 2 yolks + 8 whites = 30 grams protein). I do eat eggs 2x a day so 4 yolks  total. Six yolks is not in excess, especially if you are on a low carb diet. Look up eggs in a nutrition book, or the internet and see what you are really getting in those yolks.


----------

